# 70-200 2.8 MkII price?



## dpedro (Jan 3, 2013)

Anyone know if it will definitely go back up to $2499.00 after the 5th? Anyone think it may remain at $1999.99?


----------



## RC (Jan 3, 2013)

dpedro said:


> Anyone know if it will definitely go back up to $2499.00 after the 5th? Anyone think it may remain at $1999.99?



$1999.99? Grab it right now! I paid an extra $100 in November and that was a good deal. What is special about the 5th? I don't see any current or up coming rebates.


----------



## dpedro (Jan 3, 2013)

B and H has it on sale till the 5th.


----------



## Dylan777 (Jan 3, 2013)

dpedro said:


> Anyone know if it will definitely go back up to $2499.00 after the 5th? Anyone think it may remain at $1999.99?



My guess is yes

Edit: yes, price will go back to $2300-2400


----------



## sleepnever (Jan 3, 2013)

I need to find $2k really quick. I used this lens over Christmas break via lensrentals.com on my 5D3 and it was so awesome.


----------



## InterMurph (Jan 3, 2013)

I paid $1974 last year at this time.

If you are ever going to buy this lens, then buy it today for $1999. You will love this lens, and you won't regret it.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2013)

It probably will not go back up to $2499, more likely to the $2300-2400 range... But I'd definitely say now is the time to buy.


----------



## enice128 (Jan 4, 2013)

dpedro said:


> Anyone know if it will definitely go back up to $2499.00 after the 5th? Anyone think it may remain at $1999.99?



Where do u live? I live in NY & used to only deal w B&H. They do not budge on price. However i found a place in NJ who i only deal w now & is amazing! They "stole" me away from B&H & usually try to beat their price. Similar to B&H they don't charge tax if out of state or shipping. LMK...inbox me & i can give u details but for now check out UniquePhoto.com. It's $2,100 but they'll beat em!


----------



## HoneyBadger (Jan 4, 2013)

No way will it go to 2499. I'm guessing it will be 2199. Even before the holidays it was at about 2199. I got lucky and picked mine up for 1850 on amazon a couple weeks ago. I say... pull the trigger and enjoy. It's a great lens and you get 2% back in an amazon gift card. 

Also, if 2013 is anything like 2012, there are usually rebates so don't worry if you miss them.


----------



## RMC33 (Jan 4, 2013)

I know what the charts etc. say. How much better in real world terms is this lens over the MK I?


----------



## dpedro (Jan 6, 2013)

Update, I ordered mine yesterday. I can't freaking wait. Once I sell some if my EF-s lenses and my 70-200 F4, I will get the 16-35 or the 135 F2 or both.


----------



## HoneyBadger (Jan 6, 2013)

For the 16-35 I would wait and see how much and how good the 14-24mm that is coming out is. I own the 16-35mm and I find myself feeling I overpaid for it at 1550.


----------



## wD_Boston (Jan 6, 2013)

They extended most of the rebates to Feb. 2nd on Friday afternoon. I didn't pay attention and missed out on the 24-70 2.8 II but that was a separate promotion. Good luck with your purchases as it's one of the lens on my list.


----------

